# Grieg -- favorite music?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listening to the Holberg Suite today and a couple of other things -- I was reminded how much really excellent and memorable music the man wrote. Not a one-trick pony, for sure!

What are your favorite Grieg pieces? Or maybe, pieces you don't like so much?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

My favorite Grieg pieces are:

1. Piano Concerto in A Minor
2. Sonata in E Minor, Op. 7
3. Lyric Pieces, Op. 71
4. 19 Norske Folkeviser, Op. 66
5. Stemninger, Op. 73

I used to love the Peer Gynt suite, but I've gotten a bit tired of it. Maybe it will become fresh again someday!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

_Lyric Pieces Op 71_, Peer Gynt, String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27, Symphonic Dances (4), Op. 64,Two Elegiac Melodies, Op. 34 and
Two Nordic Melodies, Op. 63., from the top of my head.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

My favorite Grieg pieces are Elegiac Melody No.2, also referred to as"The Last Spring", and the aforementioned Holberg Suite.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Good post. Grieg is one of those composers who lives a bit under the radar here I think due to their association with bon-bons and "newbies." Rimsky-Korsakov would probably be another such composer and maybe Tchaikovsky as well to a much lesser extent. Anyway, I'm a pretty big fan of the Piano Concerto in A minor. It's not exactly an unknown piece, but it's very memorable for sure. That's probably my favorite Grieg work, but I have not listened to everything. Peer Gynt has some very enjoyable moments, but it's not something I would want to listen to in totality very often. To some extent, I think Nielsen's Aladdin suite might be better from top to bottom IMO. That's hard to say though.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Listening to the Holberg Suite today and a couple of other things -- I was reminded how much really excellent and memorable music the man wrote. Not a one-trick pony, for sure!
> 
> What are your favorite Grieg pieces? Or maybe, pieces you don't like so much?


It's refreshing to see that word "favorite" in the query rather than "best".

Grieg is one of those first composers, along with Tchaikovsky, who brought me seriously into serious music. His Piano Concerto remains inescapable, and no matter how many times I have heard it, the work still startles with each new hearing. Which is just what one expects from a masterpiece.

All of Grieg's major pieces are well worth hearing again and again. I've been fortunate to be able to explore some of the lesser known pieces as well, since adding the big Brilliant Classics box set to my collection.









Brilliant Classics has provided listeners like me to easily (and fairly inexpensively) explore the lesser works of many composers, and I remain thankful for the opportunities. I've acquired more than several of the Brilliant Classic composer oriented box sets and they've provided many hours of listening pleasure. The Grieg box is not the least interesting of the collection.

Grieg ranks high on the list of composers who can agreeably introduce newbies to the joys of classical music. He remains high on the list of composers one will never tire of hearing. He's good.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

His cello sonata is a remarkable piece.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Grieg's Cello Sonata has been arranged as a very nice Cello Concerto.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My faves:

Holberg suite
Peer Gynt suite
Piano concerto
Lyric suite
Two elegiac pieces
Two Norwegian airs

Violin sonatas
Cello sonata
String quartet

Lyric pieces (all books)


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

My other picks are listed in various posts above, but I'd like to add a good word for the Symphony in C minor. I know Grieg himself didn't want it published, but I'm glad it's emerged as it has.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

My top Grieg (no order):

1. Symphonic Dances (Marvelous, amazing works, deserve to be better known!)
2. Piano Concerto
3. Lyric Pieces
4. Peer Gynt Suites
5. Holberg Suite
6. String Quartet No. 1
7. Norwegian Dances
8. Cello Sonata
9. Violin Sonata No. 2
10. Four Psalms


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Grieg was my Gateway Composer, the Peer Gynt Suite and the PC. I still enjoy his music but now the Holberg Suite probably gets the playing time


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love 

Peer Gynt
Wedding Day at Troldhaugen
Holberg Suite 
Piano Concerto
March of the Trolls

To name a few. 

Saw Holberg Suite performed live by Norwegian Chamber Orchestra and during the last movement, the orchestra performed a dance! Not seen that before!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

I had completely forgotten about Wedding Day at Troldhaugen, a charming piece, and one of my fave Grieg works along with "The Last Spring" and Holberg Suite.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Have the album

Grieg Lyric Pieces
performed by Stephen Hough 

Beautiful CD.
Love it!


----------



## stejo (Dec 8, 2016)

We had to listen to Grieg in school in the music lessons, we where 12-13 years old, not so funny those days but in some way 
teacher nailed it in the brain so for most of us Swedes this Norwegian composer is well known .


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The main problem with Grieg for me is the overuse of some of his pieces beyond the scope of classical music.

Thanks to a TV yogurt commercial there have been years that I could not hear _Morning mood_ without getting an image of a banana popping out of a plate of yogurt (YouTube link).

Even worse, the main tune of the piano concerto was used as the signature tune for a popular radio programme around 1970. To this day, I'm tempted to sing along the Dutch lyrics (YouTube link for that version).


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> The main problem with Grieg for me is the overuse of some of his pieces beyond the scope of classical music.
> 
> Thanks to a TV yogurt commercial there have been years that I could not hear _Morning mood_ without getting an image of a banana popping out of a plate of yogurt (YouTube link)


A Banana popping out of a plate of yogurt? _Morning Mood_? Freud would have had a field day with that one! :lol:

_In the Hall of the Mountain King_ from Peer Gynt gets overused a lot too of course. I must admit to using it to test/show off my stereo system at times. I have a Telarc CD conducted by Leonard Slatkin that has it, Bizet's Les Toreadors from Carmen, and some other stuff on it. It sounds awesome for Hi-Fi demoing purposes.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Klassik said:


> A Banana popping out of a plate of yogurt? _Morning Mood_? Freud would have had a field day with that one! :lol:
> 
> _In the Hall of the Mountain King_ from Peer Gynt gets overused a lot too of course. I must admit to using it to test/show off my stereo system at times. I have a Telarc CD conducted by Leonard Slatkin that has it, Bizet's Les Toreadors from Carmen, and some other stuff on it. It sounds awesome for Hi-Fi demoing purposes.


It would be even better if the yogurt spurted out of the banana! :lol:


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> The main problem with Grieg for me is the overuse of some of his pieces beyond the scope of classical music.
> 
> Thanks to a TV yogurt commercial there have been years that I could not hear _Morning mood_ without getting an image of a banana popping out of a plate of yogurt (YouTube link).
> 
> Even worse, the main tune of the piano concerto was used as the signature tune for a popular radio programme around 1970. To this day, I'm tempted to sing along the Dutch lyrics (YouTube link for that version).


Morning Mood used to be a Nescafe advert years ago. When I hear this piece, I think of coffee!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

^We haven't even reached page 3, and already this thread has taken a non-musical turn! I apologize for any part that I might have played in derailing this thread prematurely. :lol:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> It would be even better if the yogurt spurted out of the banana! :lol:


And even better yet would be if the shooting yogurt was the special yogurt with digestive enzymes! :devil:

I watched the commercial. The banana zooming around the yogurt is surrounded by two strawberries!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I did not foresee this discussion when I posted the link..... gotta love TC!


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

IN THE HALL OF THE MOUNTAIN KING is my favorite.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Haydn67 said:


> I had completely forgotten about Wedding Day at Troldhaugen, a charming piece, and one of my fave Grieg works along with "The Last Spring" and Holberg Suite.


I should have noted I prefer both "The Last Spring" and Wedding Day At Troldhaugen in their orchestral versions.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Funny. If asked for a short list of my favorite composers, I wouldn't think of Grieg. But when I do think of him I realize that he's one of the few composers who never fails to give me pleasure. The Piano Concerto, the Violin Sonatas, the Cello Sonata, the String Quartet, the Holberg Suite, the innumerable piano pieces and exquisite songs... He was a gifted melodist, his harmonies beautifully combine a melting chromaticism with modal influences from Norwegian folk music, his folk-derived rhythms kick up their heels joyfully - it all adds up to something eternally fresh, spontaneous, and genuine. A work I've lately come to love is his song cycle about a young girl who lives in the mountains, _Haugtussa._ It was a favorite of Grieg's countrywoman Kirsten Flagstad, who recorded it at least twice.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I enjoy Peer Gynt. It consists of some of the first classical music I ever heard when I was 4-5 years old.

Given Grieg's entire oeuvre, it has no _peer._


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

So glad that Greig is getting a moment in the TC limelight. A highly original composer, and an advocate of subtlety when others were going for full artillery (I'm looking at you, Gustav. Yes, Richard, you too).
My favourites are the Lyric Pieces, 4th violin Sonata, Holberg Suite.


----------



## agoukass (Dec 1, 2008)

I've always been a fan of Grieg's original version of the Holberg Suite for piano, which he later orchestrated. I'm also very fond of his transcriptions of traditional Norwegian songs dances for piano as well. And, of course, I would be remiss if I didn't mention the Homage March from Sigurd Jorsalfar.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Two very enjoyable works that I've discovered recently:

- Ballade in the Form of Variations, Op. 24

- Violin Sonata No. 3 in C Minor, Op. 45


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

I like a lot of Grieg, but my favorite piece is probably Solveig's Song from Peer Gynt (with vocal). Chills.


----------

